# Motion cones for less



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think I have seen anyone make homemade motion cones for their GHG deeks, so I thought I would share a way to save a couple bucks (I can't be the only one that needs to save some cash)

I just made some out of 1 liter pop bottle tops. I simply cut out the top, down to where it starts to streighten out. Then, cut the 2 inch wide gap where the stake would later be trapped in between. (if you look at a regular cone, you'll see what I mean, it's toward the tail of the deek.

Then, I took the foot base off, and balanced it on my finger, where I drilled a small hole (smaller than the bolt that will later go through. After this, I drilled a hole using the same bit through the pop bottle cap.

Next, drilled a small bolt (about an inch or so long) Through the back, and the bottle cap. After this, I placed a lock washer on, followed by a nut, and after tightening, it was done

I was SICK of how tight the bags were with all foot bases, so I figured I would change a couple per bag to motion cones

I have toyed with the idea of adding something for the legs for fun, but we'll see. I could post up pics later, but I think I will try even a 20 oz. bottle instead.

I think avery sells the cones for like 20 per six, so I made these to save some money and have some fun

hope I helped someone wanting to attain similar goals


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

here are some pictures


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Very ingenious!!
I am sure someone will find this helpful.


----------



## huskerwaterfowler (Jan 29, 2010)

good idea to save some cash....where did you end up getting the extra bases from?? i have heard guys say ebay other than that i have not been able to find the GHG round motion bases


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My old boss, found alot one spring near a rock pile.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

well you could make your own stakes with some scrap metal, but usually deeks come with one ring and one stake per decoy, so you could use those. Otherwise, I have a bunch of extra from all the snow goose deeks as well.

glad I could help, I will be trying a 20 oz. bottle later and will post some results


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

huskerwaterfowler said:


> good idea to save some cash....where did you end up getting the extra bases from?? i have heard guys say ebay other than that i have not been able to find the GHG round motion bases


You can buy them directly from Avery Customer Service....

1-800-333-5119


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> huskerwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > good idea to save some cash....where did you end up getting the extra bases from?? i have heard guys say ebay other than that i have not been able to find the GHG round motion bases
> ...


haha, I think you forgot to read the post... buying them from service wasn't what the topic of the thread, otherwise it would have been "where can I buy motion cones"

I had bought 6 for 12 bucks, but figured this was a little more fun.. and kept the money in the pocket for gas or a meal


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

How did that not have anything to do with the post? He asked where you can get more motion bases, as in the ring bases that you set the decoy upon, and I said directly from avery.....??????

Your idea is something I may have to try out, we were going to convert a bunch of duck shells into motion cones but didn't want to spend all the money!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

oh, gotcha, thought you ment the cones...... haha

I will be putting in the 20 oz. ones this weekend and will let ya know how it goes, I think the NEW pop bottles will work better... they have a smaller cap. I had to have my girlfriend hold the nut because my fingers were too big...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

that last statement could be taken wrong! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: making stake is kind of a problem. with the price of steel rod these days you don't save much at all. if you have a local junk yard, try to get radio antennas from for trucks. they are stainless, real hard to bend, and your decoys will bob more on light breeze. sand/ bead blast them to get rid of the shine. problem is finding a junk man who doesn't want $5 apeice. explain that you want dozens and offer him a small fee for a bundle of them, it's not like there is anyone else wanting them. torch 'em red hot and put the hairpin bend in the top for that stub which limits the motion cone. same applies to leftover steel rod from behind the barn. just make sure you get permission to take it if it's not your barn! :thumb:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

kingcanada said:


> that last statement could be taken wrong! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :thumb:


I knew I was going to get called on that. I never thought of the antenna before. but as you said there is usually someone you know that has some scraps, otherwise I have seen people buy/sell on here. The wost thing i've encountered buying used deeks is you usually only get rings or stakes, not both. but if you had both, you'd have plenty to spare, which I am getting a nice collection of finally


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

me too. stakes that is. problem is that our ground in wyo is like concrete before it even freezes. after freeze up, bases are the only option. i may build hybrid bases that the stakes actually fit into, tight. basically the lower base ring with a fuel line tubing section about 4" long welded on. then your stakes work no matter what. you guys in the dakotas are spoiled. there is actually DIRT in your dirt! a stake will stab into that stuff fairly well. our dirt is often a mix of sand and clay which sun bakes into a layer of rock!


----------



## huskerwaterfowler (Jan 29, 2010)

ya the round bases is what i was looking for as the GHG hunter serious dekes only come with the stakes not the round bases and when we freeze out i need the round bases....how much are they through avery?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

well guys, I tried a 20 oz. bottle, but what I found was I liked the litre or larger pop bottles, because when you sit you deek down, the larger bottle "grabbs" the stake and brings it into the middle.. but 20 oz. would work too!

Hope this saves some money for some guys out there... GREAT way to salvage those deeks with broken foot bases, or save room in your bags!

Casey


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

We've built rings that will accept stakes for frozen ground issues. Steel was cheap, bent and welded rings and attached tubing to accept the stakes. My recommendation is to use stout material, I don't believe that antennas would work well. In our experience, we have found that "springy" material does not cut it. The transition from the horizontal base to the vertical arm must be solid with no bounce or the decoy will tip over unless the horizontal ring is huge. The steel we used is very similar to the bases most decoys come with and we sized them similarly.


----------

